# Similar to labour pains?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I got my period today. For an hour it was AGONY. I was sat on a public toilet sweating and shaking and rocking myself because I couldn't keep still. The pain comes in a wave, like a hand is reaching inside me and crushing my womb into a ball. It reaches a peak when I can hardly breathe, then releases me and I have about 5 pain-free seconds before the next wave hits. I have D at the same time but hardly notice it. Sometimes even strong painkillers don't work and I've been on the verge of going to A+E once or twice (only thing that stopped me was I couldn't stand upright, let alone walk, to get there!)I also feel dizzy and sometimes vomit.Is this level of pain normal? Anyone else get severe cramping like this? I don't have children yet but I imagine it must be similar to labour pains.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Im only 17 but today is the third day of my period and this morning i was cramping horribly! I was on the toilet also and feeling like i was going to pass out or throw up! It was horrible once I was finished going to the bathroom they went away. Also i cant eat anything or my stomach feels really tender and sore.Its wierd. Well i hope you feel better i know how it feels.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been there. It's not fun, and I feel sorry for you.Have you talked to your gynecologist about the pain? Because it is NOT normal. Ask about endometriosis, and other abnormalities. If they dismiss the pain, FIND another doctor. Some reproductive issues have similar symptoms to IBS, and they can mask each other and play off each other.I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

i agree with tiredcat - get a good doctor. There are numerous things out there to try for horrible, painful periods. I've had them since I was 14 and somehow got worse after my 2nd child. BC pills, if you can take them, control pain and flow. There are also new meds for menstral pains. You could also have something else that is causing all the pain. Don't wait. And again, find a doctor you like and takes you seriously!!Mindy


----------



## 23615 (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness ! What a relief that others go through this too. I feel like when I get an attack that I am in labor. Now I have been checked by my Gyn doctor and I am currently being treated by a Gastro doctor but I have got to get some relief here!


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

Definitely see a good GYN. I had symptoms similar to yours and while I did not have endometriosis they do think that I have adenomyosis. Both of these will give you heavy, painful periods. I was on Depo-Provera for years and absolutely loved it- no pain! Or PMS! It stopped working a few years ago and I started having pain all the time. If you are describing your pain as being similar to labor pains then it is a strong indicator that your pain is coming from your uterus. Good luck!


----------



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

You sound like me before I had kids. Its like an illness every month. You dread it coming. The only thing that worked for me in the end was anti - inflamatory drugs. I was put on Naprosyn for years by my Doctor. But I still had the D. Feeling light headed and just really out of it. I found out I had Polysistic Ovaries after I had an ultra sound done. I only had this done as I was having difficulty getting pregnant. Don't take the pain. See if you can get some help from your Doctor. Don't put up with it.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have adenomyosis and sometimes my bm's are extremely painful. Especially if it's D. My cramps are VERY similar to labor pains and my gyn said that is a symptom of the adenomyosis. The labor pains and painfull bm's. Last month I sat on the john crying because the D was so painful. My hubby was trying to get in the bathroom to help me but I wouldn't let him. That would be humilating. There is just something about letting him see me on the pot.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I was actually going to post a new thread on here this morning about this and then I saw this one - I had the worst cramps this morning when my period started. I also had explosive D, very heavy clotty bleeding and nausea. It all woke me up at about 5:00 and of course I could not go back to sleep. I took some ibuprofen and that finally helped the cramps. But they were so awful - way worse than what I used to get. I'm 43, have had two kids, and have my tubes tied, so not on any birth control. The pain was so intense! And the PMS leading up to my periods is a lot worse than when I was younger, too. I feel like I only get one week after my periods and then the PMS starts again. I've been told this could be a sign of menopause beginning. I hope so - than I won't have to put up with this any more.Marty


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

I go through this too! I had a laparoscopy to look to see if I had endo, as they thought this was the cause of my IBS symptoms. However there was nothing there, and the pain has since gotten worse. Now my gastro has suggested that I stay away from good painkillers and stick to paracetamol only, but that doesn't even come close to touching the pain. I am on the BC pill, have been for 7 years, and I only have periods every 3 months, but they are still very painful.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sukie. I agree that you should get checked out just to rule out endo etc. Some women get severe symptoms during their periods, if this is the case ask your doc for treatment options. There are specific meds for severe periods and there might be other things you can do as well. Keep us posted.


----------

